# Mares Navy regulator?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I acquired a Mares Navy 2nd stage but know nothing about it. Does anyone know if parts are available and is it worth overhauling? Thanks for any help!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

MBT is a Mares dealer. Give them a call. 455-7702


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

FelixH said:


> MBT is a Mares dealer. Give them a call. 455-7702


Will do thank my friend.


----------

